# Any experiences in trading SGX Singapore futures?



## DELPHI (23 August 2009)

Any experiences in trading SGX Singapore futures using Interactive Brokers or any other broker in from Australia.Any insight will be helpful


----------



## DELPHI (23 August 2009)

*Re: Any experiences in trading SGX Singapore futures*

particularly
Straits Times Index,MSCI Taiwan Index,MSCI Singapore Index,Mini Nikkei 225 Index,CNX Nifty Index,FTSE Xinhua China A50  listed on the SGX


----------

